

Google exec to Facebook: Uh, your users aren't really shoppers - tony_le_montana
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57435551-93/google-exec-to-facebook-uh-your-users-arent-really-shoppers/

======
nobody_nowhere
If I were FB, my retort to google would be "people just use you for
navigation".

Google doesn't do much for you to generate _new_ consumer interest and
awareness of your product -- that's a key marketing problem.

